# Diseño 200W por canal



## monkeythypoon (Nov 18, 2009)

hola a todos el siguiente es una simulacion de un amplificador el cual entrega 200w a 4 ohmios o 100w a 8 ohmios, mi pregunta es que me surgieran alguna mejora o si así esta bien para realizarlo se le puede conectar a un dvd o necesita un previo como el de tupolev, de todas maneras si necesita mas transistores a la salida para mejor estabilidad y refrigeracion avisen ya que los originales de la salida son el D1047 y el B817E, si con los que están basta para un transformador de 35-0-35 a 10 A para stereo.


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 18, 2009)

Me puedes subir el esquema en otro formato para poder verlo, seria mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2009)

Cuando publiques un esquema hazlo en algún formato gráfico jpg, gif, png, bmp, Etc. ya que *no todos* poseen Multisim.

En el foro puedes encontrar mejores esquemas que ese.


----------



## monkeythypoon (Nov 18, 2009)

bueno para aquellos que no posean multisim el esquema es el siguiente, fogonazo se que hay otros esquemas pero donde vivo los mosfet de los esquemas que he visto no los consigo así que opte por este ya que poseo la lista de materiales y hice la cotización, por lo tanto por eso les preguntada si era posible armarlo con ese transformador ya que necesita +- 50 V a 5A por canal, por eso la consulta y sobre el previo o control de tonos el que posteo tupolev le sirve a este amplificador.
los datos que me dice el simulador es 
200W por canal a 5A de consumo en plena carga de 4 ohmios, distorsión de 0.27, entrada de 750mV pico, 100 W por canal a 5A de consumo en plena carga de 8 ohmios, distorsión de 0.99, entrada de 750mV pico.


----------

